# September Presas Trivia Question



## James Miller (Sep 27, 2011)

Presas Trivia Question: 

What was the last system Prof Presas studied before creating Modern  Arnis? 

Datu Hartman will announce the correct answer at the end of the week.
​


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 6, 2011)

The answer is:

*Balintawak Escrima, created by Anciong Bacon.


*


----------

